# AZ Mayor Refuses to Allow Moment of Silence for Fallen Police Officer



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

"Scottsdale Mayor Jim Lane refused a request for a moment of silence for the Phoenix Police Officer, John Hobbs, killed in the line of duty Monday and his partner (whose family asked his name not be released) who is in critical condition. This occurred during the Scottsdale City Council meeting."






Mayor's Response:
"First, let me apologize.
As public servants, we are deeply saddened by the loss of Detective Hobbs and grieve along with his family, friends and fellow police officers.
I was caught off-guard by this citizen's request for a moment of silence during his public comment. It wasn't appropriate to turn over the City Council agenda to an individual during the public comment portion of the meeting, but I see why people are interpreting this as a sign of disrespect.
No disrespect was intended.
It is our policy to acknowledge and express our thoughts about these matters at the beginning of the meeting and I take personal responsibility for that omission.
We did observe a moment of silence for Detective Hobbs as a Council item at the end of the meeting."

http://www.scottsdaleaz.gov/council/j_lane/MayorComment


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Disrespectful egomaniac. Det. Hobbs had more charecter in his little finger than this elected loser has ever had in his life.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Asshat.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

They added a half-assed one at the end for literally 5 seconds. Fuck you mayor, and fuck your half-assed douchebag apology. I may stop by there on my AZ trip and leave him a flaming bag of shit to step on.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

That was rather cold ... "We'll look to that" ... and it's not even what he said, it's HOW he said it ... He really doesn't give a shit ...

The apology was worthless! Forced, meaningless, lame-lame-LAME!

His refusal was pretty sincere though ... We've got it, mayor La*m*e, we've heard you loud and clear ...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I don't know who is a worse public offical, this puke or Carl Kowalski


----------

